

Ask HN: Best first steps for a reformatted Dell laptop? - giltleaf

I have a dell studio xps 1640 and just reformatted it. I&#x27;ve had the computer for about 5 years and the hope was that a factory setting restore (I think this is interchangeable with &quot;reformat&quot; but feel free to correct me) would speed it up a bit. Of course, all the Dell gunk is back. In addition to getting rid of that, what are some other first steps&#x2F;installs people take to get an older computer a little more up to snuff (speed, reliability)? Do you have any favorite guides you recommend?
======
LarryMade2
I am working on someones' older Dell D620, the thing doesn't seem to like
Windows 7 - at all... Something bogs it down bad over time (and according to
google results, to a lot of other folk too)

Just put LUbuntu on it to see the difference; night to day.

Even if you decide to go with Windows, wouldn't hurt to set up a dual boot and
see what's available in open source platforms.

------
zhte415
3rded for putting Linux on it. gjvc recommended Debian, and I'll second that.
Because Ubuntu is based on Debian and touted as 'user friendly', there's an
inference that Debian is not user friendly which is not true. It just works.

------
gjvc
debian

~~~
giltleaf
Based on the knowledge demonstrated in the question, I don't think I want to
try out debian for fear that it's going to be more trouble learning than I
would value it at. Definitely going to look into it more though, thanks.

~~~
gjvc
you misunderestimate what you'll get out of it

